# Rosscos Outdoor



## Bullard International

I met Ross, Joyce and David a few weeks ago for the first time and I knew right off the bat that they were all good people! I even got to meet the matriarch of the family and can see why they are all such good folks.

I want to thank them for their infinite patience with us while my head was spinning during the show and trying to take care of all the little details. They put up with us and thank goodness because we will have a strong line-up of our products at Rosscos. Ross will have the most complete line of our thread and products.

They also took on the famous Marbling DVD by Bill "Salty Dawg" Havens and Jim Trelikes. Dave Watkins at Rosscos has the benefit of using all the products and is well versed. It seemed every time I popped into his booth he was giving instruction of some kind to customers.

Ross a big thank you for feeding the vendors breakfast, offering that awesome stand you guys make to the White Rock Tackle Box booth and the many many things you all did.


----------



## Saltydawg1

I just shipped another stack of Marbling DVDs out to Rossco's this morning, real easy people to deal with, and the Texas Rod Show just keeps paying off


----------



## Bullard International

*The new Bullard Brite Pigments*

Just so you guys know....the new Bullard Brite Pigments that were introduced by Rosscos at the show (and others) went to their show room. So if you get a chance to stop by they have several different things (including thread) that are not even available on our own website yet.


----------



## Silverfox1

Where is Rosscos located?


----------



## Charlie Brown

Between Freeport and Lake Jackson

444E Plantation St.
Clute,TX


----------



## EdH

http://www.rosscosoutdoor.com/

Site has address and google map.


----------



## Bullard International

Thanks guys. I didn't post the website because I know they are adding inventory and it isn't up yet. But I didn't think about the address on the home page. Sorry about that! Thanks for all the input...you guys are always on top of things!

Oh and Rosscos is a sponsor here on 2Cool also, they are listed under the sponsor tab.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

Rosscos also has a Facebook page up!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rosscos-Outdoor/252145314839175

Tony


----------



## Pods

Sylvia,
 Have you got all your hread on your site yet? Wanting to purchase several spools.

Pods


----------



## Bullard International

No sir, are you near Rosscos? They will have the most complete line-up of our thread and products in the world. I am still working on an order for them now. I went by to see them on Sunday and man Ross knows how to build a perfect display for these products. I just took a partial order over to them yesterday and they added to the Poly Sheen Selects (not on my website) and they stocked up on all the Bullard Metallics. Oh and they have the 4 oz spools of black and the white nylon in size A and D. I am covered up in orders right now and I will work on the website as soon as I can. 

Ross also has the 3 inch pigment pucks displayed with the jars so that you really get a good idea of what you are getting in the way of color and opacity...just like David had them set up for the show. Best way I have seen them displayed yet. Much like you see below.


----------



## JuanC

Pods said:


> Sylvia,
> Have you got all your hread on your site yet? Wanting to purchase several spools.
> 
> Pods


x2


----------



## Bullard International

FlounderSlayer said:


> x2


Are you close to Rossco's?


----------



## JuanC

Galveston Island


----------



## Bullard International

Rossco's is in Clute. Here is the route we take.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT

Stoped by Rossco's today and picked up some Bullard International products. They had a really good selection of thread and marbling supplies, talked to them for a little while and sounds like they are really going to expand the rod building stuff to include blanks, guides, seats, grips and whatever else you need. Also said they are trying to only carry products made in America which is awesome in my book. I will for sure be supporting them as long as they are around, friendly folks and a nice shop.


----------



## Bullard International

I am glad you made it out to see them. Fantastic people! Really great things coming down the pike at Rosscos, and I am thrilled to be part of it.


----------

